# New to PGR--Anuew Application question



## superkaz661 (Apr 19, 2019)

Hey guys-

Looking to run my first round of Anuew PGR in the near future. I'm just outside of Washington DC, and we are expected to get a blast of pretty hot air (upper 80s to maybe 90) for the next week or so.

Ive got a mix of TTTF, and the lawn is unirrigated. My plan was to run low rate Anuew (.2oz per 1k) combined with low rate liquid N (4 oz per 1k of 15-0-0 Select Iron 6% Fe) to help with mobilization.

Im not the most proficient sprayer yet, and will be running a teejet XR 11004 at about 50psi.

Anyone have comments on the load or impending heat implications? Should I hold off until it cools a little or go ahead while its still warm?


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

The heat shouldn't be an issue. I spray Anuew throughout the summer every 3 weeks or so.


----------



## superkaz661 (Apr 19, 2019)

Harts said:


> The heat shouldn't be an issue. I spray Anuew throughout the summer every 3 weeks or so.


Appreciate that. Thanks. Do you spray just the pgr? Or do you also add some N to help with the uptake?


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

I mix in 0.12lb N from Urea and iron from ferrous sulfate. I do this from about now through to end of September.


----------



## Airbender (Sep 15, 2020)

I am also right outside Washington DC. Just got into PGR this year, after a KBG reno. Last week, I've applied a combo of TNex and Anuew at their lowest rates. Trying Anuew for the first time, this season, and so far nothing but positives.

The exact formulation is below:

Tenacity
Rate: 1 Fluid Oz per Acre

Urea-Soluble (46-0-0)
Rate: 0.5 Lbs per 1000 Square Feet

Anuew
Rate: 0.18 Oz per 1000 Square Feet

T-NEX 1 AQ
Rate: 0.125 Fluid Oz per 1000 Square Feet


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Airbender said:


> I am also right outside Washington DC. Just got into PGR this year, after a KBG reno. Last week, I've applied a combo of TNex and Anuew at their lowest rates. Trying Anuew for the first time, this season, and so far nothing but positives.
> 
> The exact formulation is below:
> 
> ...


Just curious, it's interesting you mixed 2 prg's, why not just use 1 over the other? Is there any positives using both together?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I would not use both at the same time. They are very similar moa.


----------



## Airbender (Sep 15, 2020)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> Just curious, it's interesting you mixed 2 prg's, why not just use 1 over the other? Is there any positives using both together?


There is no one particular reason, rather just a personal preference.

I went with a mixture of TNex and Anuew because a while earlier, I had seen a presentation by someone at NuFarm (maker of Anuew) discuss how golf courses use Primo (TNex) mixed with Anuew to manage over-applications of PGR.

In addition, part of my reasoning is that Anuew is slightly better at higher temperatures. Also, didn't want to risk going with just one new PGR.

Also came across this tweet thread and from the responses, it seems like mixing these two PGRs is a common practice. However the ratios are widely different:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164517261010460673


----------



## Jersey_diy (Sep 5, 2020)

Airbender said:


> I am also right outside Washington DC. Just got into PGR this year, after a KBG reno. Last week, I've applied a combo of TNex and Anuew at their lowest rates. Trying Anuew for the first time, this season, and so far nothing but positives.
> 
> The exact formulation is below:
> 
> ...


So after one week any negative effects with bleaching from the tenacity?


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

What's the cheapest place to buy Anuew? I see you can order it from Site One for $109 but it's a special order.


----------



## Jersey_diy (Sep 5, 2020)

LawnSolo said:


> What's the cheapest place to buy Anuew? I see you can order it from Site One for $109 but it's a special order.


Try ebay believe it or not


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

LawnSolo said:


> What's the cheapest place to buy Anuew? I see you can order it from Site One for $109 but it's a special order.


$109 is a good price. Seed World USA carries it, but it's $130.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

Harts said:


> LawnSolo said:
> 
> 
> > What's the cheapest place to buy Anuew? I see you can order it from Site One for $109 but it's a special order.
> ...


I agree! That's the cheapest place that I can find.


----------



## Airbender (Sep 15, 2020)

$108 is the same price at my local landscape supply store as well.

https://www.landscapesupplyva.com/


----------



## Jersey_diy (Sep 5, 2020)

Airbender said:


> I am also right outside Washington DC. Just got into PGR this year, after a KBG reno. Last week, I've applied a combo of TNex and Anuew at their lowest rates. Trying Anuew for the first time, this season, and so far nothing but positives.
> 
> The exact formulation is below:
> 
> ...


Curious tenacity and pgr shouldn't receive water, but the urea will need to get watered in...how do you manage that?


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Jersey_diy said:


> Airbender said:
> 
> 
> > I am also right outside Washington DC. Just got into PGR this year, after a KBG reno. Last week, I've applied a combo of TNex and Anuew at their lowest rates. Trying Anuew for the first time, this season, and so far nothing but positives.
> ...


Irrigate the following morning. Anuew can't be watered in for a few hours after application. So apply in the afternoon or early evening and water in the morning. Urea doesn't need water right away.


----------



## Airbender (Sep 15, 2020)

Jersey_diy said:


> Curious tenacity and pgr shouldn't receive water, but the urea will need to get watered in...how do you manage that?


I water it in after four to six hours. It is a low dosage of urea that can counter the bronzing effect. It''s been working thus far.

In the horticulture (fruit industry), fertilizers are routinely used as adjuvants to help with the intake of PGR. Also had read some where (but now can't find the link), that Apogee - the liquid version of Anuew (same active ingredient - prohexadione calcium) includes AMS as part of the product formulation. I might try to dig up the link later.

@g-man has a thread on the order of mixing when it comes to iron or PGR, etc.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

Has anyone mixed CarbonPro-L liquid with Anuew?

I would like to mix the 2 and even throw some urea to the mix 

I would think it's safe but I wanted to ask


----------



## superkaz661 (Apr 19, 2019)

Airbender said:


> @g-man has a thread on the order of mixing when it comes to iron or PGR, etc.


Im glad this thread has had a lot of useful discussion. I know that once upon a time I saw @g-man's mixing order, and I searched to add a crosslink in this post for other folks reference, but can not find it for the life of me. If anyone has a link, please feel free to add the cross-link so that other folks can benefit.


----------



## Mdjamesd (Sep 5, 2019)

What is the Tenacity for? I understand the use of urea for uptake.

I'm hoping to get my Pramaxis MEC this week so I can spray over the weekend.

Is the bronzing a side effect of the PGR, or of the Tenacity? Sorry if this has been covered, but there are only so many pages on here I can absorb in a day!



Airbender said:


> I am also right outside Washington DC. Just got into PGR this year, after a KBG reno. Last week, I've applied a combo of TNex and Anuew at their lowest rates. Trying Anuew for the first time, this season, and so far nothing but positives.
> 
> The exact formulation is below:
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikegolf1224 (Apr 21, 2021)

Has anyone sprayed anuew or any pgr when they had a disease? Just curious because I have some thin spots I thought was from some *** thinning out but it might be from a fungus. The *** is in a fescue blend so it doesn't look terrible but it is noticable.


----------



## Airbender (Sep 15, 2020)

Mdjamesd said:


> What is the Tenacity for? I understand the use of urea for uptake.


In my situation, this is the first year after the reno, and had local seeding in parts, done in Spring. So Tenacity acts a Post-Emergent, and also helps with controlling Poa-A.

This is from the experiences of @TheSwede and @JerseyGreens. You can see the details at https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=367962#p367962



Mdjamesd said:


> Is the bronzing a side effect of the PGR, or of the Tenacity? Sorry if this has been covered, but there are only so many pages on here I can absorb in a day!


Quite sure, the bronzing will be cause by PGR. That is why I stick to low doses. 
Tenacity causes bleaching in undesirables such as Poa-A. You can see these weeds turn white.

Also, good luck with the weekend's PGR application.


----------



## TheSwede (Jul 10, 2018)

Airbender said:


> Mdjamesd said:
> 
> 
> > What is the Tenacity for? I understand the use of urea for uptake.
> ...


Wow, re-reading my old lawn journal stargated me right back to 2020 -workload was absolutely insane so I can't really understand how I was even able to post at this forum back then!?!. Anyway, the winter or 2019/2020 was *insanely* warm up here with pretty much no snow so Poa A just took over during late fall and early spring. At the time, my only weapon to fight the Poa A infestation was PGR and low rate Teacity apps as proposed by @g-man.

With that said, the total amount of Tenacity needed to severely hurt a reasonable infestation of Poa A in a KBG lawn, demands a higher rate than the label allows, so if you opt to go down the Tenacity path, be aware that the Tenacity apps needed to get some effect on Poa A needs to be done with some care and if the lawn starts to look sick, you need to back off...

This year, however, I kind of think that I have the Poa A infestation under control, so what I have done this week is to do the second app of a split Prodiamine pre-em app tank mixed with a rate of Tenacity that will stun/whitening what is left of the Poa A from last year, and *drummroll* a Anuew PGR app, starting with a 1/2 rate app to slow things down gently... So, yes, the first Anuew app is done, and how it may or may not supresses Poa A that is left, only time will tell, but this year I gonna go for Anuew as a PGR...


----------

